# problem mit plantronics dsp 500 usb-headset

## redbuller

obwohl ich ein device dsp1 hab und den mixer1 und alles gut aussieht, also die erkennung des geraetes und so, hab ich tierisch stress mit dem headset. ich krieg keinen ton raus!

beim xmms krieg ich den floating point exception, xine will auch net.

ich hab sowohl die foren links gemacht, als auch gegoogled. 

wenn hier also jemand erfahrung hat mit einem usb-headset und vielleicht aehnliche probleme hatte, bitte melden.

danke

----------

## MrDooM

Also ich habe auch ein USB Plantronics Headset. läuft prima hier.

Habe einen 2.6er Kernel am laufen. USB-Audio als Modul im Kernel, alsa-utils emergen und folgendes in /etc/modules.d/alsa:

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-driver/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.1 2002/12/21

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

## ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1

alias snd-card-1 snd-usb-audio

## OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

## OSS/Free portion - card #2

alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

#options snd cards_limit=2

options snd major=116 cards_limit=2

options snd-emu10k1 index=0 

Damit läuft es prima. Habe die Soundkarte auf /dev/dsp0 und das Headset auf /dev/dsp1. Mit einem kleinen Script verbunden mit nem Icon auf dem Desktop schalte ich nun um zwischen Lautsprechern und Headset, wie ich es gerade brauche. Unter xmms musste ich einstellen, das er nicht die Vorgabe nimmt, sonder das er immer /dev/dsp nimmt. Dann schaltest du es per Script wie du es brauchst. Der nimmt sonst /dev/sound/dsp oder so als Standard.

Viel Spaß

----------

## redbuller

geloest!

das problem war dass die reihenfolge der module wichtich ist!

immer zuerst das modul snd-usb-audio laden und dann erst das modul audio.

wichtich, kinners!

----------

## masa

Hallo erstmal , es ist zwar schon länger her   :Embarassed: 

aber bekomme das DSP-500 immer noch nicht zum laufen !!!

kann mir bitte einer erklären was ich falsch mache ????

bin noch ein noob in sachen linux   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

habe die /etc/modules.d/alsa angepasst

```

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias snd-card-1 snd-usb-audio

#alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

#alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

# ===== soundcard 1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

# =====  soundcard 2

alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss 

alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss 

alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss 

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

options snd major=116 cards_limit=2

options snd-intel8x0 index=0
```

in die /etc/make.conf die zeile hinzugefügt

```

ALSA_CARDS="usb-audio intel8x0"
```

die /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 

```

snd-usb-audio

snd-intel8x0
```

ein lsmod sagt das die module auch gelanden wurden (auch am start zu sehen dmesg)

```

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq                56672  0 

snd_intel8x0           34088  1 

snd_ac97_codec        105432  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            4480  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_usb_audio          85056  0 

snd_pcm                88776  3 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_usb_audio

snd_timer              23752  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc         11856  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

snd_usb_lib            17216  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_rawmidi            23616  1 snd_usb_lib

snd_seq_device          9228  1 snd_rawmidi

snd_hwdep              10336  1 snd_usb_audio

snd                    50448  12 snd_seq,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_usb_audio,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_usb_lib,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_hwdep
```

in xmms funktionier nur die onboard soundkarte, wenn ich unter optionen die device switchen will stehen zur auswahl 

Default PCM device (default)

NVIDIA CK804: Nvidia CK804 (hw:0,0)

NVIDIA CK804: Nvidia CK804 -IE958(hw:0,2)

an dem headset ist ja eine LED mute , diese  ist ständig an (rot)

kernel habe ich für alsa so angepasst:

```
Device Drivers  ---> 

    Sound  --->  

        <*> Sound card support 

               Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

                      < > Advanced Linux Sound Architecture 

               Open Sound System  ---> 

                      < > Open Sound System (DEPRECATED) 
```

wenn ich irgendeine auswahl mache unter  "< > Advanced Linux Sound Architecture" kann ich alsa-driver nicht emerge jegliche fehler...

kann das sein das ich nur zwischen den devises umstellen muss ???

PS: ich habe /dev/dsp0 überhaupt nicht ????

würde gerne das headset für games benutzen aber bloß wie ????

----------

## _hephaistos_

du hast /dev/dsp und /dev/dsp1?

bei mir hat folgendes zum erfolg geführt:

~/.asoundrc

```

# First card default: 

 pcm.!default { 

     type plug 

     slave { 

         pcm "hw:0,0" 

     } 

 } 

 ctl.mixer { 

     type hw 

     card 0 

 } 

 # Second card default: 

 pcm.!default { 

     type plug 

     slave { 

         pcm "hw:1,0" 

     } 

 } 

 ctl.mixer { 

     type hw 

     card 1 

 }

```

----------

## firefly

das alsa-driver paket und der alsa-support im kernel sind das selbe nur die version kann sich eventuell unterscheiden

----------

## masa

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> du hast /dev/dsp und /dev/dsp1?

 

nein   :Rolling Eyes: 

unter /dev/dspX gibs nix ??? sollte es ??

```
ls /dev/ | grep dsp
```

kommt nix bei raus!

die datei ~/.asoundrc gibt es auch nicht, hab sie angelegt hilft auch nicht !

@firefly

 *Quote:*   

> das alsa-driver paket und der alsa-support im kernel sind das selbe nur die version kann sich eventuell unterscheiden

 

ich weis nicht was du damit meinst, muss ich im kernel etwas mit alsa aktivieren ???

----------

## masa

also ein lsusb sagt mir auch nichts Bus 001 Device 004: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04f9:015f Brother Industries, Ltd 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 

1 ist ka, glaube mein frontpanel mit cardreader

2 ist der drucker 

3  kann ich nicht erkennen   :Laughing: 

@_hephaistos_ was zeigt dein lsusb an?

bin füer jeden Rat dankbar ...

----------

## firefly

du kannst entweder den alsa-treiber support im kernel verwenden oder per emerge alsa-driver installieren

aber beides geht nicht da es ja das selbe ist nur halt einmal im kernel integriert.

----------

## masa

ok, die  alsa-driver hab ich natürlich emerged saund geht nur an der onboard karte...

hat hier niemand sonst das headset ????

----------

## masa

hehe habs hingekriegt!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

habe  gentoo kernel  2.6.15 "installiert"

alle alsa module, alsa-driver, alsa-utils, alsa-libs neu emergt

weis ned genau ob das am obigen liegt   :Question: 

im kernel hab ich das hier eingestellt

```

Device Drivers  --->

    Sound  ---> 

    <*> Sound card support

    Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

                 <M> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture                   

                 <M> Sequencer support                                 

                 < >   Sequencer dummy client                     

                 <M> OSS Mixer API                           

                 <M> OSS PCM (digital audio) API  

                 [ ] OSS Sequencer API           

                 <M> RTC Timer support     

                 [ ]   Use RTC as default sequencer timer    

                 [ ] Verbose printk         

                 [ ] Debug                        

                     Generic devices  --->                   

                    PCI devices  --->                       

                          <M> Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller 

                    USB devices  ---> 

                          <M> USB Audio/MIDI driver  
```

kernel neu compiliert, gebootet, alsa-driver nochmal emergt.

die /etc/modules.d/alsa angepasst

```
## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

# OPTIONS

options snd major=116 cards_limit=2

options snd-intel8x0 index=0

options snd-usb-audio index=1

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias snd-card-1 snd-usb-audio

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

```

kann sein das hier auch die aufliestung eine rolle spielt   :Question: 

wichtig nach jedem anpassen dieser config

```
modules-update
```

alles neu gestartet sicherheitshalba   :Shocked: , geht normal auch mit 

```

tux ~ # /etc/init.d/alsasound stop

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...                                          [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                             [ ok ]

tux ~ # /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-card-1 ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                             [ ok ]
```

siehe da 

```
tux ~ # lsusb 

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 047f:0ca1 Plantronics, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04f9:015f Brother Industries, Ltd 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 
```

den rest hab ich so wie in dem  oberem post beschrieben...

jetzt kann man unter xmms die device auswählen und man hat sogar sound, Teamspek sagt auch das das Micro geht.

und die buttons an dem Headset  werden von xev auch registriert, da muss man wenn es geht paar scripts schreiben und man kann evtl. lautstärke einstellen  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

gentoo rox  :Wink: 

----------

